# Westlake Rec Center Pond



## Shari B (Apr 13, 2004)

Hi all...

Always nice to visit this site. Anybody been fishing at the Rec center lately? If so ,what biting and on what?

Hope I'll be able to get some fishing in this weekend. Might rain tomorrow?

Good fishin'!

Shari B.


----------



## mr.hunt (Apr 14, 2012)

fished it the Monday they stocked it, didn't get there till 6pm, picked up 1 trout 1 large mouth 4 crappie and 2 gills all on minnows. my buddys all got there trout limit on minnows earlier in the day. minnows out fished power bait.


----------



## bongbro4 (Apr 14, 2012)

Hi I'm new to this site as well as portage county. My wife and i haven't fished in a few years and are excited about returning. we have fished WB by the boat ramp on Rock Spring Rd. I would like to surprise her with a decent spot for pan fish. this pond sounds promising. Can someone please tell me how to get there?


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

Westlake pond is by the recreation center. It is really small and shallow.
There is much better stocked ponds and lakes near you.


----------



## mr.hunt (Apr 14, 2012)

oarfish said:


> Westlake pond is by the recreation center. It is really small and shallow.
> There is much better stocked ponds and lakes near you.[/QUOTe
> 
> 
> i agree


----------



## Misfit333 (Apr 21, 2021)

I have caught 2 to 3 pounds largemouth and upwards of 4 to 5 pound cat from here and I mean last year 2020 ,haven't seen trout which also used to be stocked but it doesn't have the depth for em to survive


----------

